# Mice crawling under concrete steps



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

I noticed a mouse crawling under my concrete steps. They seemed to have dug a hole between the dirt and the step. I've looked all over the inside of house and have not seen any evidence of mice. 

It seems like they are trying to get in but haven't made it in yet. Any recommended solutions? I have a snap trap outside near the area but I'm not sure if that's the safest solution for outdoors lol.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

chipmb2985 said:


> I noticed a mouse crawling under my concrete steps. They seemed to have dug a hole between the dirt and the step. I've looked all over the inside of house and have not seen any evidence of mice.
> 
> It seems like they are trying to get in but haven't made it in yet. Any recommended solutions? I have a snap trap outside near the area but I'm not sure if that's the safest solution for outdoors lol.



That's a good solution. use peanut butter they love it. don't use the big rat trap, they'll just eat the peanut butter without setting it off. use the regular small mouse trap.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

I have one of those plastic snap traps. Just a little worried about it harming other animals.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Trap them by setting a few traps with fresh peanut butter bait.
Wear gloves, so you don't leave a scent. If you catch one, throw away the trap and use a new one. Traps are better than poison.
If you see one mouse, you know there are more in there.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

You are correct not to want them to get too comfortable. I had a gap between the foundation and the concrete steps which mice would get behind. I ended up filling it in with concrete. Mortar would do if it's a small crack.

Snap traps with peanut butter bait work well. "Walk the plank" traps on a bucket work even better. Trapping mice is not very difficult. Trapping ALL the mice is.

I've never had a mouse shy away from anything a human touched. Mice seem almost attracted by our stuff. They can learn to avoid specific traps, however. One miss and you've trained that mouse never to go near that kind of trap again. Using different types helps. Using one that gets them every time (like the plank trap) is even better.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

I caught one with this crappy plastic snap trap and then it somehow it got away. I would imagine it didn’t survive but I could be wrong. I added mortar to their burrows under steps but they keep digging further to other direction. I guess just keep adding mortar/cement? 

I have an old school wooden one out there right now and one in basement for the heck of it. Seems like their activity is outside during the day on nice days. At least that I can see. Not sure why they are all about these steps. They are kinda near my grill?

Not sure what else to do. Lol


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

If they get into the grill you're going to have a REAL mess on your hands!

I'd be looking to pour something noxious down that hole. I have nothing against mice, until they get too close to the house. At that point it's a battle to the finish.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

CaptTom said:


> If they get into the grill you're going to have a REAL mess on your hands!
> 
> I'd be looking to pour something noxious down that hole. I have nothing against mice, until they get too close to the house. At that point it's a battle to the finish.


Hmm that could be a direct hit if I put it right in there. I guess that dcon stuff or maybe there’s some kinda liquid


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Re-thinking this, maybe just put the hose up to the hole, on a slow trickle, for a few hours. At least it gives them a chance to escape and it's better for the environment than all-out chemical warfare.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

CaptTom said:


> Re-thinking this, maybe just put the hose up to the hole, on a slow trickle, for a few hours. At least it gives them a chance to escape and it's better for the environment than all-out chemical warfare.


HAHA! Good call. 

Update: My inside trap caught one last night (crawlspace). So I guess they are actually getting inside. Or there is mouse family outside to battle and one inside. :wallbash:


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Before you block them and force them to find another entrance, and they will, right now you know where they come and go which is very important.

Keep the baiting going and use more traps. Eventually you will get them all, mice are stupid which makes catching them easy. 

There will always be plenty of mice outside so once the trapping goes to zero THEN block the entrance but keep a baited trap outside and inside.

never used one but like the walk the plank buckets they can catch moue than one. That would be a good option for in the crawlspace so you don't have to check it as often.

Bud


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bud9051 said:


> Before you block them and force them to find another entrance, and they will, right now you know where they come and go which is very important.
> 
> Keep the baiting going and use more traps. Eventually you will get them all, mice are stupid which makes catching them easy.
> 
> ...


Yea truth. I got this going on outside so neighbors cat or foxes won’t be harmed. Relying on them for extra ammo too lol.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I would try digging a narrow trench along the side of the concrete and then placing either a piece of cement board or maybe some aluminum sheet vertically into the trench. Fill it with soil and tamp down. As the mice start digging they will hit the cement board or the aluminum sheet and even if they move left or right it will still be there so they might give up and look for another entryway.


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

I've noticed that the mouse I caught inside does not look like the mice that are coming out of the outside burrow. 

Inside looks like a house mouse (tiny and grey) and Outside looks like a Vole (larger and brownish). The house mouse could have used the Vole's entry point to get in. Guess it doesn't matter though. Traps will get em both lol.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Bigger is a concern as they could be rats and rats are smarter. If you catch another bigger one post a picture.

Bud


----------



## chipmb2985 (Nov 28, 2014)

The one I caught outside looked like a small hampster. It barely had a tail. Not a lot of activity with them lately. They seem to like nice days lol. Weird. 

The mice inside are definitely house mice. It's a coincidence that I had them in basement, but I'm glad I figured it out. Anyway I caught two of them so far. Last night I didn't get any hits. I'll keep traps out for a while in case I have a large family hanging out.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Short tail, strange as rats and mice both have long tails. Do you think someone may have released their pet hamster ? 

Spring time is when the new generation leaves the nest and often they haven't learned what to avoid. Keep the traps going for a long time and see if a couple of larger ones show up, mom and dad.

Make sure pet food and trash cans are secure and double check the pantry for boxed food supplies they may be getting into.

Bud


----------

